# Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Carsten über die Zukunft von Prozessoren.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## Kerkilabro (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Was ist eigentlich mit den 3D Prozessoren, kommen die noch? Man hat doch mal gezeigt wie man die stapeln kann ähnlich wie mit dem flashspeicher von heute.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Rar ganz sicher, solange nicht noch mehr gut betuchte Konkurrenz vorhanden ist, die (mal von mir eingeschränkt) was den Desktop und Mobilebereich angeht.

Im Prozessor Bereich sind ganz gewiß einige Überlegungen im Gange und auch praktikable Umsetzungen machbar, doch hier spielen eben andere Vorrausetzungen eine gewichtigere Rolle. (u.v.a. Patente)

Solange man an alten Sachen ewig rum spielt und diese nur zögerlich modifiziert, bis es nicht mehr geht, wird es so weitergehen wie bisher und eine noch stärkere Stagnation sich einstellen.

Erst die Kombination aus allen verfügbaren Möglichkeiten (Ansätze sind vorhanden, oder in Planung) sollte das wieder etwas mehr innovativen Schwung bringen und wenn sich tatsächlich jemand für eine revolutionäre neue CPU (+GPU)-Struktur entscheiden würde, gibt's auch hoffentlich einen gewaltigen Satz nach vorn.

Kluge innovative Köpfe gibt es genug, auch die technologischen Voraussetzungen sind erreichbar, letzlich fehlt es eben am Willen und wie so oft an risikobereiten Investoren für/mit revolutionäre/n Zukunftsvisionen.

Gute Umsatzahlen und Betonköpfe, sind eben dazu, nicht unbedingt ein guter Förderer.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Gott sei dank sind die Leistungssteigerungen noch bei weitem größer als Quantensprünge. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn neue Generationen noch nicht mal im Promillebereich schneller wären...


----------



## Zombiez (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Niemand kauft sich für 10% mehr Leistung einen neuen PC. Das merkt die Industrie auch die ganzen Jahre an den sinkenden Verkaufszahlen (jaja Win8 ist schuld klar...) Intel und Amd täten gut daran Innovationen zu bringen statt vor sich hin zu vegetieren. Mein über vier Jahre aller i7 wird auch erst ersetzt wenn 6 oder 8 Kerne von Intel bezahlbar werden.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Gott sei dank sind die Leistungssteigerungen noch bei weitem größer als Quantensprünge. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn neue Generationen noch nicht mal im Promillebereich schneller wären...


 
Der Spruch ist schon so abgedroschen, dass das niemnaden mehr zum lachen bringt. Alle wissen, dass hier mit einem Quantensprung das gemient ist, was in der Prozessorentwicklung wünschenswert wäre: Eine enorme Veränderung veglichen mit dem Vorherigen.


zum Kolummne:


Natürlich werden die Leistungssprünge rar. 
Wie weit kann man denn noch die Minituarisierung & Optimierung von auf Silizium basierenden Chips vorantreiben?
Ich gebe den herkömmlichen Prozessoren noch 10...vielleicht 15 Jahre. Dann müssen andere Stoffe her. Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen z.B.
Diese lassen sich auf weit über 100Ghz takten bei weit kleinerer Elektronenmigration.


----------



## belle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Vom ersten i7 zum Haswell kann sich ein Upgrade schon lohnen. Man muss heutzutage eben mindestens 2 Generationen auslassen um gleich mehrere kleine Updates an der Technik mitzunehmen.
In der Softwareentwicklung (hier vor allem Games) kämpft man ja immer noch mit der Mehrkernoptimierung, auch wenn es in den letzten 2 Jahren besser geworden ist.


----------



## w00tification (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Natürlich werden die Leistungssprünge rar.
> Wie weit kann man denn noch die Minituarisierung & Optimierung von auf Silizium basierenden Chips vorantreiben?
> Ich gebe den herkömmlichen Prozessoren noch 10...vielleicht 15 Jahre. Dann müssen andere Stoffe her. Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen z.B.
> Diese lassen sich auf weit über 100Ghz takten bei weit kleinerer Elektronenmigration.


 
Stimme ich zu. Genial finde ich dabei auch, die Möglichkeiten zur Anordnung des Gitters der Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen. Wer weiß. Wenn das mal den Einstieg in die Serienreife schafft, könnten sich daraus wieder ganz unterschiedliche Produktansätze abzeichen, so dass wir wieder einen gesunden Wettbewerb am Markt erleben. Mal sehen, was da auf uns zukommt


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Aber die Zeit der kleinsten Sprünge kommt doch grade erst 

Ne im Ernst: Die Zeit der großen Sprünge ist seit einigen Jahren vorbei. Weder die Software verlangt "genug" vom Prozessor als dass sich da noch ständig viel tun müsste (gut so! Will ja nicht, dass der Browser in Zukunft 5 Ghz und 10 Kerne braucht) und die Konkurrenz schläft leider doch.
Ich habe immer noch einen i7 von 2008 und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass ich noch 2018, also 10 Jähre später, damit alles Spielen kann. Zumal ja von Intel bis dahin noch vermutlich immer noch keine 8 Kerner für den Mainsteram bringen wird und somit auch Spielehersteller noch nicht drauf setzen werden. Ist ja ein Henne-Ei-Problem.
Und falls doch endlich mal ein Sprung kommt dann bitte nochmal bei der IPC Leistung


----------



## SpatteL (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Also geht es jetzt entlich mal in großen Schritten vorran?!



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist schon so abgedroschen, dass das niemnaden mehr zum lachen bringt. Alle wissen, dass hier mit einem Quantensprung das gemient ist, was in der Prozessorentwicklung wünschenswert wäre: Eine enorme Veränderung veglichen mit dem Vorherigen.


Natürlich weiß das jeder, aber nur weil sich dieser (falsche)Ausdruck irgendwann mal durchgesetzt hat.
Der Quantensprung: die zweifelhafte Karriere eines Fachausdrucks
ein Artikel von 1996


----------



## Apfelringo (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Mein 3770k wird wohl noch bis zum ersten Quantencomputer reichen.


----------



## BoMbY (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Intel hat die Entwicklung stark runtergefahren, weil AMD keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz mehr im High-End-Bereich ist. Die können heute immer noch zwei Jahre alte Hardware zu Mondpreisen verkaufen - das sagt doch alles ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Niemand kauft sich für 10% mehr Leistung einen neuen PC. Das merkt die Industrie auch die ganzen Jahre an den sinkenden Verkaufszahlen (jaja Win8 ist schuld klar...)


 
Stimmt. Der Punkt macht aber meiner Ansicht nach weit unter 10% des Problems aus, denn:

Angenommen die nächste generation wäre 100% schneller statt 10%. Wer würde es dann kaufen (zum gleichen Preis) bzw. wer würde seinen alten PC ersetzen? Die Nerds hier auf jeden Fall. Einige PC-Gamer sicherlich, manche Interessierten Hobby-PCler oder ein paar Power-User...ja. Und die mindestens 90%, die mit ihrem PC nichts tun als Bildchen anzuschauen, Musik zu hören, drei Office Dokumente zu drucken und auf Fratzenbuch und YouTube rumzugammeln? Sicherlich nicht.

Wir sind eben (schon länger) an einem Punkt, an dem die PC-Leistung von Einsteiger-PCs schon um ein Vielfaches höher liegt als das was der allergrößte Teil der Leute da draußen benötigt. Nur eine kleine Randgruppe Zockt wie besessen oder schneidet Videos usw. was möglichst viel Power voraussetzt. 
Die allermeisten PC-Käufer kaufen DESWEGEN einen neuen PC wenn ihr alter defekt ist - nicht weil er zu langsam ist. Und die Haltbarkeit moderner PCs ist bis auf manche Verschleißteile wie etwa Laufwerke dermaßen hoch, dass damit eben kein Reibach mehr zu machen ist. Wer noch heute nen gefühlt 10 Jahre alten Core2Duo im PC hat kann damit noch quasi alles erledigen was ein Normalsterblicher von einem PC braucht - und entgegen der Nerdcommunity-Meinung dass XP ja jetzt ein No-Go ist sollte man erwähnen dass das diesen Anwendern ebenfalls pupsegal ist.



Zu den Sprüngen an sich: Sooo viel langsamer wie immer geschrieben wird finde ichs gar nicht zumindest für meinen Aufgabenbereich (größtenteils die x.264_64.exe). Ich habe da die letzten Aufrüstungen (Q6600 --> i7 920 --> i7 3930K --> i7 5960X (vermutlich)) immer eine Leistungssteigerung von grob 50-100% erlebt, im Abstand von vielleicht jeweils 3 Jahren. Von daher kann ich mich über die Sprünge nicht wirklich beschweren (mein Workload ist aber zugegeben auch prädestiniert da er überdurchschnittlich von den kleinen Architekturverbesserungen profitiert und nahezu perfekt parallelisierbar ist).


----------



## Haudi1986 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Stimme da BoMby voll zu. Das Ist nur Taktik der großen Konzerne, um den Verbrauchern den letzten Cent aus der Nase zu ziehen. Warum einen 5Ghz Prozessor auf den Markt schmeißen (Der zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich sich die wenigsten leisten könnte), wenn ein 4GHhz Modell schnell genug ist der Konkurrenz davon zu laufen und trotzdem von vielen gekauft wird. Das gleiche mit Nvidia und AMD, nur meiner Meinung nach noch krasser. Wo die 560ti GF114 eigentlich die 680 Gk104 beerben sollte und die 580 GF110 die GK110, NEIN... da wird die Technik einfach zurückgehalten, zwischenprodukte auf den Markt gebracht, nur um den Verbraucher zu melken. Wenn die Konkurrenz soweit wäre paroli bieten zu können, dann könnten wir uns auch über schnellere und auch günstigere Hardware freuen, denn die Preispolitik bei Nvidia ist ja auch unter aller Sau !!!   GTX Titan Z: Wucherpreis glaube liegt bei 2500 (zu faul zum nachschauen) die Dual GPU 9800GX2 hab ich mir damals glaub für 400 gekauft.


----------



## Da_Vid (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Was für Sprünge sollen den noch erreicht werden? Einerseits bremst AMD hier ziemlich da sich Intel nicht mehr wirklich anstrengen muss um das bessere Produkt zu liefern, dann bremsen vielleicht noch die Konsolen da aktuelle Prozessoren stärker sind als die verbauten der PS4 und der Xbox One und dann natürlich noch die Spielehersteller die offensichtlich klar nicht der Meinung sind auf Mehrkern (6+) Prozessoren zu optimieren. Wozu auch was bei den Konsolen auf 8 Kernen läuft schafft am PC meist noch ein i3 (2 Kerne!!!!)


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Haudi1986 schrieb:


> NEIN... da wird die Technik einfach zurückgehalten, zwischenprodukte auf den Markt gebracht, nur um den Verbraucher zu melken. Wenn die Konkurrenz soweit wäre paroli bieten zu können, dann könnten wir uns auch über schnellere und auch günstigere Hardware freuen


 
Ich sehe das anders - du hast den falschen Adressaten.

Nicht (nur) AMD ist daran mit schuld, dass NV nen Mittelklassechip für 500-600€ raushauen kann und den High-Endler dann als Titan für 1000 bringt. Stelle dir mal vor, NV hätte die GTX680 damals nur 3000x verkauft. NIE WIEDER wäre ihnen das passiert.

Das Problem ist nicht der Konkurrent, das Problem ist der Kunde. So lange es genügend Leute da draußen gibt, die für nen GK104 (und demnächst wahrscheinlich für nen GM204 der 5% schneller als der GK110 ist) 600€ bezahlen werden sie auch den diesen preisen angeboten werden. Wenn die Dinger 4 Wochen im Laden stehen bleiben und niemand kaufts kosten sie nur kurz darauf nur noch 350€, darauf kannste wetten. Aber die Realität ist eher so dass ich mich wundere, warum NV "nur" 600 aufruft wo sie die ersten Wochen kaum mit liefern nachkommen... für 750/Karte würden sie wahrscheinlich immer noch alle los. 

Das Thema hier sind aber übrigens CPUs, da ists ein klein wenig anders weil der Hauptkunde hier nicht der verwöhnte Gamer zu Hause ist, das prinzipielle Geschehen ist aber dasselbe. Wenn niemand mehr 1000€ für nen i7 4960X zahlt sinkt auch dessen Preis.


----------



## beercarrier (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

wenn fratzenbuch und co zur verifizierung biometrische daten berechnen will gibts den nächsten quantensprung. bis dahin zock ich offline also wayne.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich kann die Schlussfolgerung nicht verstehen.  Natürlich, low-budget CPUs sind für den Otto-Normalnutzer, der mal den  Browser öffnet, Emails schreibt, oder Bilder ansieht, vollkommen  ausreichend, doch das war auch schon vor fünf Jahren keineswegs anders.  Die Leistungssprünge sind durchaus da, man darf nur nicht auf die  Desktop-Modelle schauen. Bei den Server-Prozessoren aus dem Hause Intel  wird gerade geklotzt und keinesfalls gekleckert. Während bei  Sandy-Bridge-E noch maximal 8 Kerne verbaut wurden, so besitzen die  Xeons der Ivy Bridge-E-Serie bereits maximal 15. Dass dies Leistungssprünge mit sich bringt, muss ich wohl nicht näher ausführen.
Nur im Consumermarkt tut sich aktuell wenig -  und der Grund dafür ist schnell gefunden: AMD. Mit dem misslungenen  Bulldozer, der nun entgültig eingestampft und durch einen komplett neuen  Nachfolger ersetzt werden wird, war keinesfalls der erwartete  Leistungssprung für AMD da, den man sich im Voraus gewünscht hätte.  Selbst der Core i7 2600K von 2011 wird von den Bulldozern  leistungstechnisch selten erreicht - und wenn, dann nur mit deutlich  höherer Leistungsaufnahme. Intel kann sich aktuell einfach auf seinen  Lorbeeren ausruhen. Sein wir ehrlich: der Sandy Bridge ist eine super  Architektur: taktfreudig, schnell und auch noch effizient. An diesem  Konzept musste Intel über die letzten Jahre einfach kaum etwas ändern,  denn der Konkurrenzdruck hat einfach gefehlt. Intel bremst einfach gerade den Markt aus, indem sie das deutlich rundere Produkt anbieten, welches aber dennoch kaum besser ist, als der Vorgänger. Ich bin mir sicher, Intel könnte deutlich mehr, wenn der Druck von außen da wäre, doch ihre Vorgehensweise ist aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht klug und durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leistung der Prozessoren kurz vor dem Launch von AMDs nächster, komplett neuer Architektur nochmals deutlich steigen wird - denn wer weiß, vielleicht wird es ja diesmal der erhoffte Heilsbringer für AMD.
gRU?; cAPS​


----------



## Suebafux (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Denke die Zeit der Quantensprünge ist vorbei weil man schön langsam an die Grenze kommt in der Aufwand (Fertigung) und Leistung (besser Effizienz) in einen realen und auch verkaufbaren Bereich ist.
Ist so wie mit dem Otto-Motor: ur alt, wird ständig verbessert aber auch nur mit recht geringen Mehrwert, es bleibt einfach ein Otto-Motor. Bessere Abgaswerte, etwas geringerer Verbrauch aber von einen Quantensprung ist nichts zu sehen. Dieser nämlich würde ein völlig neues Konzept brauchen, ein KFZ mit Elektroantrieb wäre aber kein Otto-Motor mehr.

Ähnlich geht es dem binären System und dem x86er. Egal wie viel Kerne oder gleich mehre Prozessoren auf einen Motherboard, die gesamte Rechenleistung würde zwar steigen aber es bleibt immer noch das alte System. Optimierte Herstellungsverfahren, kleinere CPUs mit mehr Transistoren, schnellerer Speicher usw... werden zwar einige % bringen aber einen echten Quantensprung erwarte ich mir von dieser Technik nicht mehr.


----------



## Shurchil (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich kann die Schlussfolgerung nicht verstehen.  Natürlich, low-budget CPUs sind für den Otto-Normalnutzer, der mal den  Browser öffnet, Emails schreibt, oder Bilder ansieht, vollkommen  ausreichend, doch das war auch schon vor fünf Jahren keineswegs anders.  Die Leistungssprünge sind durchaus da, man darf nur nicht auf die  Desktop-Modelle schauen. Bei den Server-Prozessoren aus dem Hause Intel  wird gerade geklotzt und keinesfalls gekleckert. Während bei  Sandy-Bridge-E noch maximal 8 Kerne verbaut wurden, so besitzen die  Xeons der Ivy Bridge-E-Serie bereits maximal 15. Dass dies Leistungssprünge mit sich bringt, muss ich wohl nicht näher ausführen.
> Nur im Consumermarkt tut sich aktuell wenig -  und der Grund dafür ist schnell gefunden: AMD. Mit dem misslungenen  Bulldozer, der nun entgültig eingestampft und durch einen komplett neuen  Nachfolger ersetzt werden wird, war keinesfalls der erwartete  Leistungssprung für AMD da, den man sich im Voraus gewünscht hätte.  Selbst der Core i7 2600K von 2011 wird von den Bulldozern  leistungstechnisch selten erreicht - und wenn, dann nur mit deutlich  höherer Leistungsaufnahme. Intel kann sich aktuell einfach auf seinen  Lorbeeren ausruhen. Sein wir ehrlich: der Sandy Bridge ist eine super  Architektur: taktfreudig, schnell und auch noch effizient. An diesem  Konzept musste Intel über die letzten Jahre einfach kaum etwas ändern,  denn der Konkurrenzdruck hat einfach gefehlt. Intel bremst einfach gerade den Markt aus, indem sie das deutlich rundere Produkt anbieten, welches aber dennoch kaum besser ist, als der Vorgänger. Ich bin mir sicher, Intel könnte deutlich mehr, wenn der Druck von außen da wäre, doch ihre Vorgehensweise ist aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht klug und durchaus nachvollziehbar.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leistung der Prozessoren kurz vor dem Launch von AMDs nächster, komplett neuer Architektur nochmals deutlich steigen wird - denn wer weiß, vielleicht wird es ja diesmal der erhoffte Heilsbringer für AMD.
> gRU?; cAPS​


 
Jupp, mein Gedanke. Der Wettbewerb im Consumermarkt fehlt. Während AMD bei den GPUs noch (teilweise) mithalten (aber keineswegs überholen) kann, sieht es bei den CPUs doch wirklich so aus, dass die fehlende Effizienz der AMD-CPUs einfach für den Endverbraucher unattraktiv ist.


----------



## pod-user (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=quantencomputer+nsa


----------



## MARCU5 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich denke interessant wird es wenn irgendwann sowohl Paralellisierung als auch Fertigungsprozess und Pro-MHz-Leitung die Grenze erreichen. Wenn nichts mehr aufzuteilen geht auf noch mehr Threads bzw. sich daraus kein Nutzen mehr ergibt, und auch durch die Physikalischen Grenzen bei der Fertigung das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist, dann wirds kritisch. Vielleicht gibts bis dahin neue Ansätze... oder Intel/AMD machen es so, wie es auf dem GPU-Markt sehr gut an Hawai und Big Kepler aufgezeigt wurde. Man treibt Stromverbrauch und Abwärme in die Höhe für das letzte Bisschen Leistung. Dann sind wir irgendwann bei CPUs mit einer TDP von 350W und dem Stromverbrauch eines heutigen Komplettsystems um die letzten paar Prozente Mehrleistung herauszuquetschen  Schaut euch die GPUs an  Eine alte Radeon 9000 brauchte nichtmal einen Stromanschluss um die damalige Leistungsspitze darzustellen (in manchen Fällen halt einen 4Pin Molex) und schaut euch die Karten oberhalb des Mainstreams an: 1x 6 und einmal 8-Pin stellen hier keine Seltenheit dar


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Haudi1986 schrieb:


> Stimme da BoMby voll zu. Das Ist nur Taktik der großen Konzerne, um den Verbrauchern den letzten Cent aus der Nase zu ziehen. Warum einen 5Ghz Prozessor auf den Markt schmeißen (Der zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich sich die wenigsten leisten könnte), wenn ein 4GHhz Modell schnell genug ist der Konkurrenz davon zu laufen und trotzdem von vielen gekauft wird. Das gleiche mit Nvidia und AMD, nur meiner Meinung nach noch krasser. Wo die 560ti GF114 eigentlich die 680 Gk104 beerben sollte und die 580 GF110 die GK110, NEIN... da wird die Technik einfach zurückgehalten, zwischenprodukte auf den Markt gebracht, nur um den Verbraucher zu melken. Wenn die Konkurrenz soweit wäre paroli bieten zu können, dann könnten wir uns auch über schnellere und auch günstigere Hardware freuen, denn die Preispolitik bei Nvidia ist ja auch unter aller Sau !!!   GTX Titan Z: Wucherpreis glaube liegt bei 2500 (zu faul zum nachschauen) die Dual GPU 9800GX2 hab ich mir damals glaub für 400 gekauft.


 
Bei dem "Tahiti"-Chip hast du recht; wäre da gleich ein ordentlicher Chip gekommen, hätte sich Nvidia auch härter ins Zeug legen müssen. Bei der TitanZ kann ich dir aber wirklich nicht zustimmen---> da hat AMD ja das überlegene Konkurrenzprodukt auf Lager!

B2T: Ich glaube nicht daran, dass die "Quantensprünge" bei den Prozessoren vorbei sind, wir befinden uns einfach gerade an einem Punkt, wo erstmal die Software zur Hardware aufholen muss---> wenn es standardmäßige MassiveCore-Unterstützung (so bis 32 oder so) in 90% der Software und vor allen Dingen auch den Spielen geben wird, wird es allein über die Kernzahl wieder einen Performancesprung nach dem anderen im Consumer-Bereich geben!


----------



## Kasjopaja (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wenn man die Bedeutung von "Quantensprung" kennt muss man immer bei solchen News, die diesen Begriff nutzen schmunzeln... Wie Hartnäckig doch so ein eigentlich gravierender Fehler sich halten kann. Erstaunlich! Januswort sei dank ^^


----------



## k10PP (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich denke da tut sich erst wieder was nennenswertes wenn sich was an der/dem Fertigungsmethode/-material ändert. Graphen-Prozessoren werden da wohl der nächste große Schritt sein.


----------



## cuban13581 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Shurchil schrieb:


> Jupp, mein Gedanke. Der Wettbewerb im Consumermarkt fehlt. Während AMD bei den GPUs noch (teilweise) mithalten (aber keineswegs überholen) kann, sieht es bei den CPUs doch wirklich so aus, dass die fehlende Effizienz der AMD-CPUs einfach für den Endverbraucher unattraktiv ist.


 
Zu mal man immer wieder betonen muss , dass AMD der einzige Hersteller ist , der sich primär um Cpus und Gpus kümmert und das P/L Verhältnis in den meisten Fällen auch sehr gut ist. Während Intel nur für Cpu´s zuständig ist(die integrierte Grafikeinheit lassen wir mal raus , da für Gamer eher uninteressant) und Nvidia nur für GPU´s. Die R9 290x trennt höchstens nur 10 fps weniger im Gegensatz zur GTX 780ti. So ein großer Sprung ist das nun auch  nicht. Und die R9 290x kostet auch gut 100€ weniger. Bei der R9 290(Nvidia GTX 780) sieht es sogar noch besser aus , was den Preis betrifft. Und so schlecht sind die FX-Bulldozer auch nicht. Schau dir mal die Verkäufe und Bewertungen bei Alternate oder sonst wo an. An der Effizienz will AMD bei den nächsten CPUs noch in Zukunft arbeiten. Da ist auf jeden Fall noch Optimerungsbedarf. Zumindest unter Vollast.

Und was die Quantensprünge bei CPUs betrifft: Bei einem stagnierenden PC-Markt ist das doch kein Wunder! Es muss halt auch wieder Geld reingebracht werden. Und wenn die Anfrage nicht groß genug ist , wird man sich auch in Zukunft noch damit schwer tun. Denn , neue Innovationen kosten in dem Fall auch viel Geld.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Die Leistungssprünge werden kleiner und damit auch die Gründe für Neuanschaffungen.
Ich habe z.B. noch einen i7 aus der Sandy Bridge Generation im Rechner und der einzige Grund aufzurüsten wäre für mich keiner der Leistung sondern eher der Features des kommenden X99 Chipsatzes - aktuell hat mein Board einen P67 Chipsatz ohne natives USB3,  nur 2 SATA 6Gb Ports und kann (auch CPU-bedingt) nur 2x 8 PCIe Lanes für Grafikkarten zur Verfügung stellen.
Interessanterweise habe ich seit dem Kauf der aktuellen CPU-Board Kombination schon 5 Grafikkarten der High End Riege gekauft.
Gut für NVidia und AMD, aber wirtschaftlich eher schlecht für Intel.
Vielleicht sollte Intel daher diese 5% Leistungs-sprung-Politik von Generation zu Generation überdenken oder selbst brauchbare Grafiklösungen in Steckkartenform auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Quantensprünge wohl der zeitig nicht aber in gewissen Abständen einen guten Schritt. Für die Masse ist derzeitig ja nicht unbedingt Hyper - Extrem nötig


----------



## BlackFog (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Wenn man die Bedeutung von "Quantensprung" kennt muss man immer bei solchen News, die diesen Begriff nutzen schmunzeln... Wie Hartnäckig doch so ein eigentlich gravierender Fehler sich halten kann. Erstaunlich! Januswort sei dank ^^



Und wenn du nun wüßtest was ein Quantensprung ist gäbe es keinen Grund zum schmunzeln. Tip: Es geht bei dem Sprichwort nicht darum auf welchen Maßstäben sich das abspielt, sondern um dass was da passiert.  Erstaunlich dass das einige Leute immer noch nicht begriffen haben...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Leider erwarte ich auch keine reale Verbesserung bei den Prozessoren.Zumindest war es in den letzten Jahren prozentual eine geringe Steigerung real gesehen. Nicht nur seitens Softwareanwendungen/Games/Brechnungen von 3D,Film,Fotos ect.Hauch aus technischer sicht wird die Architektur(Fertigungsgröße der Chips) in einigen Jahren(2020) ihre grenzen erreicht haben.Die nähste Chip Generation mit (15 nm/Skylake) und soweit ich weiss ist bei 4nm
schluss sein, physikalisch gesehen wegen(Leckströme ect.).Das einzigste was sein wird das die effizientere Chips haben werden was Energieverbrauch angeht und hoffenlich auch CPU,s die sich gut übertakten lassen werden.
Und Softwareseitig müßten die Hersteller auch gedanken machen,denn was nützt es einem wenn in Zukunft einen 8/16 Kern CPU hat und die Software nur 4 Kerne oder weniger ausnutzt.
Aber Gott sei dank gibts Wissenschaftler die an alternativen arbeiten.Es gibts ja dieses Projekt für Rechenzentren ich glaube es war für Krebsforschung das die Leute die ihren Rechner über Nacht oder am Tag je nach dem wann sie es nicht benötigen zu Verfügung stellen um mehr Rechenleistung bereit zustellen.Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen in Zukunft egal in welcher Form die CPU es sein wird,das man sich unter den Usern die Rechenleistung sich teilen tut über das Internet.Das wär für alle ein Quantensprung


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. Juli 2014)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen in Zukunft egal in welcher Form die CPU es sein wird,das man sich unter den Usern die Rechenleistung sich teilen tut über das Internet.Das wär für alle ein Quantensprung



Bloß nicht!

Dann hätten wir die bekannten Probleme aus dem Torrent-Bereich: alle leechen aber niemand will seeden  xD


Außerdem wären die Latenzen fürs gaming zu groß.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Na,  ist das große Sommerloch in Fürth angekommen?  


Die Idee der APU  beispielsweise würde ich schon als große und bedeutende Neuerung sehen! 


Außerdem passiert im Aufbau der Kerne auch noch einiges.  Nicht alles davon bringt direkt einen großen Leistungsschub,   aber das bedeutet nicht, dass die Entwicklung still steht ... 


Auch die Forschung über Polymerelektronik steht nicht still.  Vielleicht kommt da ja auch irgendwann mal etwas alltagstaugliches.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Idee der APU  beispielsweise würde ich schon als große und bedeutende Neuerung sehen!
> 
> ...



Wenn die richtigen Rahmenbedingungen (Compiler die "automatisch" alternative Ausführungspfade für APUs generieren) geschaffen werden und so Entwickler nicht mit den APUs im Hinterkopf entwickeln müssen könnten diese Kombi-CPUs der nächste Schritt sein. Allgemein krankt meiner Meinung nach die Nutzung der immensen Rechenkraft selbst günstiger Grafikkarten an einer guten Integration in den Entwicklungsprozess. Auch die Zerklüftung der Lösungen (CUDA vs. OpenCL vs. custom) ist sicher kontraproduktiv. Es ist eher peinlich das einfache Aufgaben wie H264 Encoding, welche bei aktuellen Grafikkarten sogar in Hardware gegossen sind, zumeist noch auf der CPU laufen. Ich hoffe AMD leistet hier , wie bei Mantle und FreeSync, wieder Pionierarbeit und schafft Standards (Compiler die APU/OpenCL fähigen Code erzeugen).

Zum Thema Aufbau der CPUs fällt mir wieder das Beispiel des Hochhauses mit der Holz-Gartenhütte im Keller ein. In jedem aktuellen Prozessor steckt immernoch das total veraltete x86 Konzept. Leider sind bessere Architekturen an der massenhaften Verbreitung von x86 gescheitert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den 3D Prozessoren, kommen die noch? Man hat doch mal gezeigt wie man die stapeln kann ähnlich wie mit dem flashspeicher von heute.



Technisch wäre das möglich, aber praktisch macht es für CPUs kaum Sinn. Etwaige Leistungsvorteile durch die kürzere Vernetzung stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Leistungsverlust durch die schwerere Kühlung und der Platzverbrauch von CPU-DIEs ist, im Vergleich zum Substrat, ohnehin gering. Vielleicht werden wir in Zukunft GPU-DIEs mit aufgesetztem VRAM sehen, aber bei CPUs hat das noch Zeit. (Intel hatte schon mal einen Many-Core-Experimentalchip im Labor mit einer zweiten Ebene für Cache)
Flash und DRAM belegen dagegen, aufgrund der zahlreichen benötigten Chips für angemessen Kapazität, wesentlich mehr Fläche, haben aber jeweils recht wenige Kontakte und somit einfache, kleine Substrate. Da lohnt sich Stapeln schon heute und wird, insbesondere bei Flash, fleißig praktiziert.




Haudi1986 schrieb:


> Stimme da BoMby voll zu. Das Ist nur Taktik der großen Konzerne, um den Verbrauchern den letzten Cent aus der Nase zu ziehen. Warum einen 5Ghz Prozessor auf den Markt schmeißen (Der zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich sich die wenigsten leisten könnte), wenn ein 4GHhz Modell schnell genug ist der Konkurrenz davon zu laufen und trotzdem von vielen gekauft wird.



Weil er von den meisten nicht gekauft wird, denen man somit genau 0 Cent aus der Nase zieht?




cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich kann die Schlussfolgerung nicht verstehen.  Natürlich, low-budget CPUs sind für den Otto-Normalnutzer, der mal den  Browser öffnet, Emails schreibt, oder Bilder ansieht, vollkommen  ausreichend, doch das war auch schon vor fünf Jahren keineswegs anders.​




Und der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs war vor 5 Jahren auch kaum größer. Ich persönlich würde seit bereits ~Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts eine deutliche Abschwächung des Geschwindigkeitszuwachses sehen:
1998 - 2000: Pentium II 450 -> Pentium III 1000. > x2 in 2 Jahren
1999 - 2001: Athlon 600 -> Athlon 1400. > x2 in 2 Jahren
2000 - 2002: Pentium 4 1,5 -> Pentium 4 3,06. > x2 in 2 Jahren
2001 - 2003: XP1800+ -> XP 3200+. (fast) x2 in 2 Jahren
2003 - 2005: Pentium 4 3,2 -> Pentium D 840 (3,2 GHz). (fast) x2 in 2 Jahren
2004 - 2006: Athlon FX-55 (1x 2,6) -> Athlon FX-62 (2x 2,6) > x2 in 2 Jahren
2006 - 2008: C2E 2x 2,93 GHz -> C2QE 4x 3,2 GHz. > x2 ind 2 Jahren

Und spätestens da war dann ein Punkt erreicht, an dem man nicht nur mindestens eine Generation über die Bedürfnisse selbst höherer Office-Anforderungen hinaus war, sondern wo sich auch Gamer und ambitionierte Heimnutzer auch Jahre später noch sagten: "Reicht mir noch". Ergebnis?

2008 - 2012: i7-965 (4x 3,2 GHz Bloomfield) -> i7 3970X (6x 3,5 GHz SB-E). Vielleicht x2. knapp. In 4 Jahren.
2010 - 2011: x6 1090BE -> FX 8150. Okay, nur 1,75 Jahre. Leistungsänderung: Faktor x0,95?
2011 - 2013: 2600K -> 4770K. Vielleicht x1,5. In 2,5 Jahren.
2011 - 2014: FX 8150 -> FX 9590. Faktor x1,2 bei der Rechenleistung (x2 bei der Heizleistung). vermutlich auch noch bis 2015..

In dieser Zeit ist aber die Effizienz (außer bei den FX) durchaus in gewohntem Maße weitergestiegen und Server-CPUs zeigen auch entsprechend Mehrleistung. Aber es gibt für die meisten Endverbraucher schlichtweg keinen Grund mehr, nach mehr Leistung zu fragen. Bei Neukäufen zählt allenfalls "nicht lahmer, als der letzte. Aber billig, kompakt, sparsam". Man gucke ich die Masse an hochkompakten PCs mit Bay-Trail Pentiums und Celerons an, die gerade den Markt überschwemmen. Das ist, trotz neuer Namen, die alte Atom-Leistungsklasse, die es vor 10 Jahren noch gar nicht gab und die vor 5 Jahren für Anwendungszwecke wie "eine Webseite darstellen. Aber nicht 2. Und auch nicht schnell" geschaffen wurde. Mitterlerweile ist selbst die für die gesamte Palette an Tätigkeiten ausreichend, bei der man vor 15 Jahren noch gute Gründe gefunden hätte, vom High-End-Modell eines Jahres auf das des folgenden aufzurüsten.
Kein Wunder, dass die Hersteller 3-4 Leistungsklassen darüber wenig Aufmerksamkeit investieren. Vor 15 Jahren gab es überhaupt nur zwei in der laufenden Produktion. Als der Celeron 300A als erster reiner Low-End-DIE eingeführt wurde, war die "Enthusiast-CPU" der Pentium II 450. Und nicht schneller, als ein ans Limit übertakteter 300A.

Heute wird ein Bay-Trail Mühe haben, einen Dual-Core-Haswell-Pentium zu schlagen, dessen AE wiederum schlägt geradeso die mittleren Core i3, deren Rohleistung liegt um den Faktor 2 hinter den i5 hinterher und So2011 überbietet die noch einmal locker um den Faktor2. Man kann also wirklich nicht behaupten, die Hersteller hätten ihr Angebot zusammengestrichen - im Gegenteil. Nur interessiert sich kaum ein Endnutzer für das obere Ende, entsprechend werden auch in der Entwicklung Prioritäten gesetzt.




Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Aber Gott sei dank gibts Wissenschaftler die an alternativen arbeiten.Es gibts ja dieses Projekt für Rechenzentren ich glaube es war für Krebsforschung das die Leute die ihren Rechner über Nacht oder am Tag je nach dem wann sie es nicht benötigen zu Verfügung stellen um mehr Rechenleistung bereit zustellen.Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen in Zukunft egal in welcher Form die CPU es sein wird,das man sich unter den Usern die Rechenleistung sich teilen tut über das Internet.Das wär für alle ein Quantensprung


 
Das nennt sich Cloud-Computing und ist ebenso alt wie unpopulär. In Anbetracht der massiv steigenden Rechenleistung im ARM-Segment, sowie der Verlagerung von Aktivitäten auf zugehörige Geräte, dürften in den nächsten Jahren wohl eher Tablets mit Dock den Markt übernehmen können, als Cloud-Endgeräte.
Auf keinen Fall eine große Rolle spielen werden: High-End-CPUs.​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist schon so abgedroschen, dass das niemnaden mehr zum lachen bringt. Alle wissen, dass hier mit einem Quantensprung das gemient ist, was in der Prozessorentwicklung wünschenswert wäre: Eine enorme Veränderung veglichen mit dem Vorherigen.


Und für die Schlauberger stehen die „Quantensprünge“ sogar extra noch zwischen dem, was im Internet meist für Anführungszeichen gehalten wird (eigtl. Zollzeichen, aber leider kann unser CMS die richtigen Anführungszeichen nicht wiedergeben).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Und für die Schlauberger stehen die „Quantensprünge“ sogar extra noch zwischen dem, was im Internet meist für Anführungszeichen gehalten wird (eigtl. Zollzeichen, aber leider kann unser CMS die richtigen Anführungszeichen nicht wiedergeben).


 
Was ist *"*damit*"*?

Oder zählt hier die englische Variante nicht als "richtig"?^^


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Was ist *"*damit*"*?
> 
> Oder zählt hier die englische Variante nicht als "richtig"?^^


 
Nein,  die englische Variante ist im Deutschen nicht richtig.  

Erstens müssen die vorderen Anführugnszeichen unten sein,  und zweitens sind beide leicht gekippt.   Hier ist übrigens auch Carstens Version nicht ganz richtig,  da mWn beide Paare von links unten nach rechts oben gekippt werden. 

* „*richtig*”*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

„ALT+0132“ und „ALT+0147“  (99-66) sind m.W. nach korrekt, werden je nach Schriftart aber manchmal nicht direkt als solche erkennbar wiedergegeben. Alternativ sind auch die «französischen Zeichen» gestattet. Die “englischen” reichen im Deutschen nicht.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

Ich brauch gar keinen Quantensprung. Ich bin froh, dass die Entwicklung zur Zeit so langsam voran schreitet. Schließlich spart es enorm Geld, wenn ich ne CPU 5-6 Jahre einsetzen kann und selbst dann stimmt die Leistung noch. Ich hatte mir 2008 nen Phenom I gekauft. Den hab ich 2013 gegen den i7 3770k getauscht. Ich hoffe, die Laufzeit beim i7 auf 7-8 Jahre ausdehnen zu können. AMD kann von mir aus die Desktop-CPU-Entwicklung ganz einstellen damit Intel seine kommenden CPUs nur noch in homöopathischen Dosen weiterentwickelt.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Nur werden die Preise dann nicht in homöopatischen Dosen ausfallen 

Ich habe noch einen Phenom II 965 BE (ohne OC) als Hauptrechner, der reicht mir noch völlig aus. Früher musste ich irgendwie deutlich früher aufrüsten, die Leistungssteigerung bei CPUs ist echt nicht mehr so krass.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Nur werden die Preise dann nicht in homöopatischen Dosen ausfallen



Das holt man dann halt über die Laufzeit wieder rein. 

Der einzige wirkliche bemerkbare "Quantensprung" war meine erste SSD. Heureka! Hätte ich die zu Phenom I Zeiten schon gekauft, täte der Bursche in meinem Rechner vielleicht noch heute seinen Dienst. Genervt hatte mich ja vor allem der lahme Desktopbetrieb.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



derstef_computec_account schrieb:


> In jedem aktuellen Prozessor steckt immernoch das total veraltete x86 Konzept. Leider sind bessere Architekturen an der massenhaften Verbreitung von x86 gescheitert.


 
DAS nervt mich eigentlich am meisten. Wieviel verschenktes Potenzial nur am mangelnden Unterbau scheitert...

Schritt 1: Würde man hier komplett brechen und sich vom x86-Konzept oder überhaupt von der "von Neumann"-Architektur lösen, wäre mit der aktuellen Produktionstechnik sicher mehr Performance drin.

Schritt 2: Jetzt noch die Anwendungssoftware auf eine vernünftige programmiertechnische Basis stellen und auch mal wieder Low-Level für die Hardware optimieren anstatt mit immer noch mehr Overhead in diversen Hochsprachen zu überfrachten.

Dann hätten wir endlich mal die Performance, die man sich von einem modernen System eigentlich erwartet. Ade Ladezeiten.
Endlich mal aktuelle Games in vernünftiger Auflösung und mit vernünftigen FPS zocken. Ade Hardwaremonster.


----------



## kmf (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kusanar schrieb:


> DAS nervt mich eigentlich am meisten. Wieviel verschenktes Potenzial nur am mangelnden Unterbau scheitert...
> 
> Schritt 1: Würde man hier komplett brechen und sich vom x86-Konzept oder überhaupt von der "von Neumann"-Architektur lösen, wäre mit der aktuellen Produktionstechnik sicher mehr Performance drin.
> 
> ...


Ist doch unrealistisch, die heutige Landschaft ist über viele Jahre gewachsen. Natürlich werden da auch ein paar alte Zöpfe mitgepflegt. Eine Abkehr vom Vorhandenen würde eine jahre- bzw. jahrzentelange Neuentwicklung erfordern. Wer finanzierts und was passiert dann bis es soweit ist?


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



kmf schrieb:


> Ist doch unrealistisch, die heutige Landschaft ist über viele Jahre gewachsen. Natürlich werden da auch ein paar alte Zöpfe mitgepflegt. Eine Abkehr vom Vorhandenen würde eine jahre- bzw. jahrzentelange Neuentwicklung erfordern. Wer finanzierts und was passiert dann bis es soweit ist?


 
Na bis es soweit ist, ist noch Luft nach oben. Neue Prozesse und Materialien in der Chipfertigung sind ja noch in der Pipeline.

Aber wenn sich das halt keiner antun will, dann müssen wir eben immer Altlasten mitschleppen. Besser jetzt "alte Zöpfe" abschneiden als bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag zu warten. Irgendwann steht mal eine von Grund auf neue Architektur an, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Schritt 2: Jetzt noch die Anwendungssoftware auf eine vernünftige programmiertechnische Basis stellen und auch mal wieder Low-Level für die Hardware optimieren anstatt mit immer noch mehr Overhead in diversen Hochsprachen zu überfrachten.


 Zumindest der Intel C Compiler schafft mit einigen Flags durchaus die Performance von händisch optimiertem Code (eigene Erfahrung). Der läuft dann zwar nur genau auf der anvisierten Hardware, aber das hätte man bei Low-Level ja auch  Das Problem ist eher, dass man heute im Allgemeinen viel weniger auf effizienten Code achten muss. Mal einige kritische Sachen wie Spiele und Echtzeitanwendungen außen vor gelassen, wobei es auch da Negativbeispiele gibt.

Aber ja, eine andere Architektur wäre trotzdem mal interssant. Selbst der Itanium hat einige nette Ideen und Features, die lahme x86 Emulation hat dem Teil aber nicht gerade geholfen. Dann gibt es ja noch SPARC und Power. Das Problem ist aber immer die Software. Die meiste SW wird halt exklusiv für x86 angeboten. Und selbst wenn jetzt doch irgendwann mal die super-duper-mega Revolution bei der Hardware bevorstehen würde, solange MS kein Windows dafür bereitstellt, ist das außer für einige Spezialfälle vollkommen uninteressant.


----------



## Track11 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Interessante Ansätze die hier angesprochen wurden. Eine Revolution bzw einen Quantensprung kann man wirklich nur dann wahrnehmen wenn die Architektur per se geändert wird. Es bedarf meiner Meinung nach nicht einmal eines neuen Materials oder einer neuen Fertigungsweise.  Denke schon, dass die Software bzw MS dort sein Nötiges zu tut um den Markt aus zu bremsen. 

Die Marktsituation verhält sich aber nicht wie die zwischen den Motorkonstrukteuren und der Formel 1. 

Ich spinne mal wieder gern vor mich hin. Was wäre, wenn sich IBM/Intel oder AMD mit MS an einen großen Tisch setzten und alles von Grund auf neu planen? 

IBM macht das ja derzeit schon für den Serverbereich, stellt aber von vorn herein sein eigenes Unterfangen in Frage. 




Aber mal was ganz anderes: Wieso sollten Firmen direkt 3 Stufen in der Evolution überspringen, statt eine nach der anderen zu nehmen um den maximalen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften? Ich füttere den Konsumenten doch lieber mit kleinen Häppchen bis er so eben satt ist. 

Man darf zudem nicht vergessen, dass wir damals zur Zeit von Athlon auf 64er noch die Anfangszeiten des PCs hatten.
Zu der Zeit konnte man doch nicht anders als auf zu rüsten um einen einiger Maßen ruckelfreies Windows zu steuern. Ab der zweiten Generation der Dualcores lief doch alles ohne Probleme. 

Was wir heute hier betreiben ist eigentlich lächerlich. Ob i3 oder i7. Verglichen zu den damaligen Bedürfnissen eines PC Users haben wir heute absolute Luxusprobleme. Damals betrug der Leistungszuwachs bei 15% Übertaktung etwa 10%. Wenn du heute 200mhz mehr Takt drauf gibst, interessiert das die FPS Anzahl fast überhaupt nicht.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Mein Windows hat damals auch nicht geruckelt. Außer wenn ich ein neueres Windows auf einen alten Rechner gepackt habe 

Statt alternativer Architektur geht der Trend ja momentan eher zu Manycore, bspw. beim Xeon Phi. Über die Single Thread Leistung sollte man dabei aber aktuell besser nicht reden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kusanar schrieb:


> DAS nervt mich eigentlich am meisten. Wieviel verschenktes Potenzial nur am mangelnden Unterbau scheitert...
> Schritt 1: Würde man hier komplett brechen und sich vom x86-Konzept oder überhaupt von der "von Neumann"-Architektur lösen, wäre mit der aktuellen Produktionstechnik sicher mehr Performance drin.
> Schritt 2: Jetzt noch die Anwendungssoftware auf eine vernünftige programmiertechnische Basis stellen und auch mal wieder Low-Level für die Hardware optimieren anstatt mit immer noch mehr Overhead in diversen Hochsprachen zu überfrachten.
> Dann hätten wir endlich mal die Performance, die man sich von einem modernen System eigentlich erwartet. Ade Ladezeiten.
> Endlich mal aktuelle Games in vernünftiger Auflösung und mit vernünftigen FPS zocken. Ade Hardwaremonster.





Kusanar schrieb:


> Na bis es soweit ist, ist noch Luft nach oben. Neue Prozesse und Materialien in der Chipfertigung sind ja noch in der Pipeline.
> Aber wenn sich das halt keiner antun will, dann müssen wir eben immer Altlasten mitschleppen. Besser jetzt "alte Zöpfe" abschneiden als bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag zu warten. Irgendwann steht mal eine von Grund auf neue Architektur an, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


 
Wieso nutzt du überhaupt x86 und kein ARM-System oder noch besser IA64, wenn dir das gefällt? Ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es keine Plattformen, die nicht den Großteil deiner Forderungen umsetzen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Gerade im Bereich der Spiele tut sich auf dem PC in Sachen Leistungshunger eher wenig. Wird eh nur alles von der Konsole portiert, das man dann keine acht Kerne braucht, ist klar. 
Die Paar "AAA-Games" (eigentlich nur bessere Grafikdemos) die meinen PC vermutlich ausreizen würden, interessieren mich noch nichtmal.
In der näheren Vergangenheit (ca. letzten 15-20 Jahre), war es durchaus so, dass Computerspiele immer leistungsfähigere CPUs vorausgesetzt haben und somit höhere Leistung in den Mainstream Bereich gedrückt haben. Ein Wunderbares Beispiel ist dafür der Pentium I. sicherlich auch interessant in diesem Zusammenhang: Der AMD Athlon.

Wovon ich in den letzten Jahren sehr positiv überrascht war, war die Entwicklung im Bereich der Mobilprozessoeren. Leistung bei gleichzeitigem gerigem Strombedarf, was man von den ersten Gehversuchen hier nicht behaupten konnte (siehe Intel Atom). So gesehen keine schlechte Entwicklung, wenngleich auch kein Quantensprung.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wovon ich in den letzten Jahren sehr positiv überrascht war, war die Entwicklung im Bereich der Mobilprozessoeren. Leistung bei gleichzeitigem gerigem Strombedarf, was man von den ersten Gehversuchen hier nicht behaupten konnte (siehe Intel Atom). So gesehen keine schlechte Entwicklung, wenngleich auch kein Quantensprung.


 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen ...    Ich hab im Laptop einen Ivy-i7,  und der frisst Strom wie sonstwas und hat dabei nicht wirklich viel Leistung.  Zum Arbeiten taugt er gut,  aber wenn ich wirklich mal Videos konvertieren muss oder so,  geht das auf meinem alten Phenom 2 wirklich viel schneller.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen ...    Ich hab im Laptop einen Ivy-i7,  und der frisst Strom wie sonstwas und hat dabei nicht wirklich viel Leistung.  Zum Arbeiten taugt er gut,  aber wenn ich wirklich mal Videos konvertieren muss oder so,  geht das auf meinem alten Phenom 2 wirklich viel schneller.


 
Wenn ich den i5 2410M meines aktuellen Laptops mit dem Core 2 Duo des direkten Vorgängers vergleiche, fallen mir da schon diverse Dinge ins Auge:
Zum Einen ist die generelle Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit (Office) deutlich gestiegen, zum Anderen ist die Akkulaufzeit deutlich gestiegen. Dabei ist der aktuelle Schlepptop nun auch schon drei Jahre alt. Eine DVD mit mehr als zwei Stunden auf dem Core 2 Duo gucken? Konnte ich vergessen, geht aber mit dem i5. 
Nicht vernachlässigen sollte man auch das Gesamtpaket (Mainboard, Grafikkarte, HDD etc.), auch das ist natürlich immer mehr auf stromsparen bei gleichzeitig verfügbarer Leistung getrimmt. Beide Laptops hatten bzw. haben übrigens eine HDD mit 7200 U/Min.

Kann also durchaus sein, dass auch ein aktueller i7 in die Knie geht beim Video konvertieren - vor fünf oder sechs Jahren brauchtest du damit auf einem Schlepptop gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## Kasjopaja (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



BlackFog schrieb:


> Und wenn du nun wüßtest was ein Quantensprung ist gäbe es keinen Grund zum schmunzeln. Tip: Es geht bei dem Sprichwort nicht darum auf welchen Maßstäben sich das abspielt, sondern um dass was da passiert.  Erstaunlich dass das einige Leute immer noch nicht begriffen haben...


 
Und du hast meinen Post schlicht nicht begriffen. Lies ihn nochmal  Wenn es dir hilft, Wikipedia is dein freund. Evtl. Verstehst du dann auch den Schluss bezüglich des Janus Wortes. Hinsichtlich darauf wirst du feststellen,  oder auch nicht,  das mir das durchaus bewusst ist.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt du überhaupt x86 und kein ARM-System oder noch besser IA64, wenn dir das gefällt? Ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es keine Plattformen, die nicht den Großteil deiner Forderungen umsetzen.


 
Wie weiter oben schon jemand erwähnt hat, liegt es halt leider auch an den Softwareherstellern, nicht nur an mir. Aber momentan gibts leider für Endanwender nix brauchbares was z.B. auf einem Power-Chip oder IA64 laufen würde.

ARM ist recht nett, aber leider leistungsmäßig nicht das was man sich auf einer Workstation wünschen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon jemand erwähnt hat, liegt es halt leider auch an den Softwareherstellern, nicht nur an mir. Aber momentan gibts leider für Endanwender nix brauchbares was z.B. auf einem Power-Chip oder IA64 laufen würde.
> 
> ARM ist recht nett, aber leider leistungsmäßig nicht das was man sich auf einer Workstation wünschen würde.


 
Der normale Endanwender legt halt (abseits von einfachen Office/Online-Tätigkeiten - siehe ARM) wert auf Kompatibilität.
Wenn die dir egal ist und du dafür lieber eine Workstation mit deutlich mehr Gesamtleistung hättest, dann bist du eben nicht mehr normaler Endanwender, sondern ein Spezialfall - und solltest auch entsprechende Spezialsoftware akzeptieren.

Große Hoffnungen, dass der Rest der Welt irgendwann deine Präferenzen teilt, sehe ich jedenfalls nicht. Die Trends sind "mehr x86" (siehe z.B. Konsolen und Supercomputer-CPU-Bereiche), "x86 + CUDA" (beschleunigte Supercomputer nach Nvidia), "x86 + SIMD (beschleunigte Computer aller Leistungsklassen laut Intel), "ARM + Cuda" (mittlere Klassen für Nvidia), "x86 + wasauchimmer" (AMD, die HSA immer noch nicht über OCL ausgedehnt haben) und "ARM + wasauchimmer" (Rest der HSA-Allianz)
Die Entwickler alternativer CPU-Architekturen beschränken sich dagegen auf leichte Leistungssteigerungen (ARM) oder steigen aus (IBM, SUN, HP)


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den 3D Prozessoren, kommen die noch? Man hat doch mal gezeigt wie man die stapeln kann ähnlich wie mit dem flashspeicher von heute.


 
3d prozessoren? Wie meinst du das wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Keksdose12 (19. Juli 2014)

3d heisst mehrere layer mit transistoren übereinander. Soweit ich weiss wird das mit caches schon gemacht, aber "schaltwerke" werden beim stapeln zu heiss.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Natürlich der unterste heizt sich abartig auf...

Aber thx für die antwort^^


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ist die Zeit der "Quantensprünge" bei Prozessoren vorbei? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> 3d heisst mehrere layer mit transistoren übereinander. Soweit ich weiss wird das mit caches schon gemacht, aber "schaltwerke" werden beim stapeln zu heiss.


 
Glaubst du, deine CPU ist nur wenige Nanometer hoch ?!

Selbstverständlich werden Prozessoren dreidimensional erstellt ...   Sonst könntest du sie dir als Bild an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Keksdose12 (20. Juli 2014)

Ähm ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass das schon gemacht wird was fährst du mich jetzt so an ?


----------

